# Always something.



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i have one of these two and i love it. can't live without one now that i have one.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How does it lock in place ?


----------



## Frostyjo (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny enough, Rockler sent me an email this morning and it is on sale, for $35. Hey Router, great timing, are you on the payroll? I read a few of the reviews at Rockler and they echo Router's statements above. Here's the link if anyone is interested.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

How does it lock in place ?

With a very badly designed cam lock that doesn't lock completely and you need a flat head screw to push it as far as it will go..

you on the payroll?

No, I'm the worse customer they have ;-)

http://s336.photobucket.com/albums/n328/erojo/SPKS/?action=view&current=lock.jpg


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback and the links : )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I got Rocklers e-mail also Thought I'd, get one because it's also free shipping.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

fatigue due to long term use


> ?


?? ROFL
Now I've heard it all ;-)

read #3

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=19670&TabSelect=Reviews


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Makes sense to me.
-JJ


----------



## dlux (Dec 31, 2008)

Rockler has this on sale again, but the in-store price has dropped to $30 until 2-27-2009. (No, I don't work for Rockler but I spent my lunch break drooling over stuff that I can't afford


----------

